# rambo +tumnus pic`s



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

hi there my names nael and i have 2 house bunnysrambo and she is a lop eareddoe and tumnus is a rex and thebuck. the have spent the day digging and eating i am begiging to thinkthats all they doany way hear are there pic`s sorry aboutthe qulity the camera is not very good but i hope u like them. sorry uhave 2 down load them i dont know how 2 put them one . i would be niceif u can let me know what u think of the rabbits. rambo is pregnant andwhen the kits are born i will have some pic`s of them.

thanks

Nael


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi i would like 2 thank u for taking the time 2down load the pic`s . what rabbits do u have and what are there names ?

Thanks

Nael


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 2, 2006)

Aww, your rabbits are both beautiful!

Rambo's coloringlookslikemy Fuzzy Lop,Toby. I have four rabbits. You can see them all at:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6221&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 2, 2006)

aww..your bunnies are really cute!! i love their colors!!!:inlove:

i have two bunnies..Peapoo holland lop doe, and Petey a neutered broken black and white holland 

peapoo's on the left and peteys on the right











here's their picture thread

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11955&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=9



oh..and if you want to put more than one picture on at a time you cango to photobucket.com and get an account there..its very helpful whenyou want to post alot of pictures!:bunnydance:


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jun 2, 2006)

Very cute!!:hearts i have two buns as well Mocha a keoki
heres their blog

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13504&amp;forum_id=6

Definitely post pics of the kits when they're born!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 2, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> Definitely post pics of the kits when they're born!!!


yes! post lots of pictures!! we love pictures!!:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there laura how`s u your rabbits are verycute .both of my bunnys are asleep at the mo but there beup soon I just have long grass in my gargenand thet love 2run in it so i am going 2 put them out side for a bit.I dohave some veg plants wich i hope they dont eat .

Thanks

Nael


----------



## nael (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there Peapoo bunny thanks for the replyyour bunnys look very cuts and fluffy and thanks for the tip on thepic`s i will have a look at it

Thanks:group

Nael:bunnydance:


----------



## nael (Jun 3, 2006)

HI there bbgrl20 thanks for the reply whats your real name or nick name your rabbits are cute :apollo:

Tanks 

Nael


----------



## nael (Aug 1, 2006)

hi there i am just updating you on rambo and tumnus and now the babys . they are all fine and now i have 8 babys they are 18 days old now andthey are so cute. i am getting a new camra soon so i will put some pics.there fur is now a shiny silver with dark black under coat and they spend most of the day playing with carbord rolse. rambo has been a good mum but some times she like some peace and quiet with out 8 babys following her for some milkso she finds me and hides on my lap wile they sit at my feet.

Thanks 

Nael:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2006)

:hello

Glad to hear your babies are doing well...cant wait to see some pics! :camera

Are you going to be keeping all or any of them? 

-Haley

PS...Love your buns! My rabbit's name is Mr. Tumnus as well...and he even looks a bit like the narnia character...see my blog here http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14336&forum_id=6. I never thought I'd meet another bun named Tumnus...


----------



## nael (Aug 6, 2006)

hi there i have put some pics of the babys in therabbitry i hope you like them

Thanks 

Nael:bunnydance:


----------

